# Red Eyes



## blazeno.8 (Jul 15, 2016)

I hope that the images show up as the correct size.







Eyes: Asylum (Sugar Pill), Black Pigment (MAC), Vanilla (Mac), Sephora Black Eyeliner, Adrielle Lashes, Blacktrack Fluidline (MAC), MAC prep'n' prime, Lash glue, several dark brown matte eyeshadows.

Skin: MUFE liquid foundation, MAC powders, So Ceylon (Mac)

Lips: MUFE black lipgloss, Milani Black lipstick


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 4, 2016)

Fabelous!! Loved the lips as well.


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

Very interesting and creative!


----------

